# wheel cleaning.



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i recently bought some new wheels. they are mercedes segins. they have a polished face i was wondering what was best to use on them when cleaning and for protecting them. i clean them once a week with just johnsons baby bath. but i keep noticing build up of little black spots on the inside sort of edge. i dont want to use anything to damaging on them or abbrasive. can any one help?

also do you wax the wheels when you wax the car?? will that protect them?

Matt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> i recently bought some new wheels. they are mercedes segins. they have a polished face i was wondering what was best to use on them when cleaning and for protecting them. i clean them once a week with just johnsons baby bath. but i keep noticing build up of little black spots on the inside sort of edge. i dont want to use anything to damaging on them or abbrasive. can any one help?
> 
> also do you wax the wheels when you wax the car?? will that protect them?
> 
> Matt


wax is a little soft for wheels m8, the brake dust will stick to it, better with a selant of some kind i have used this

http://xrl.us/beuqku top product

and Zaino - Z-CS Clear Seal http://xrl.us/beuqtd this is sooo nice, and very easy to use


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I have not tried it, but 'everyone' recommends Virosol for wheel cleaning as its non acid based. Bilberry is another one but more exspensive.

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/products ... sol_uk.htm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tim G said:


> I have not tried it, but 'everyone' recommends Virosol for wheel cleaning as its non acid based. Bilberry is another one but more exspensive.
> 
> http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/products ... sol_uk.htm


Yep Virisol will do the job


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > I have not tried it, but 'everyone' recommends Virosol for wheel cleaning as its non acid based. Bilberry is another one but more exspensive.
> ...


and wont damage the polished surface?? can it be bought anywhere in shops or have to be ordered offline??

Matt


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I think its only from clover chemicals or their distributors (if you email them they will tell you where you can buy it locally). I did this but the nearest was 30 miles away so i haven't got any yet :x


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

They've changed the name of Virasol, sorry not sure what it is now!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Meguiar's APC (All Purpose Cleaner) diluted 1:3 (APC:Water) is a very versatile cleaning product and won't damage your wheels.

I'd also recommend a sealant for protecting your wheels and FK1000P is long lasting and very reasonably priced for such a large tin. You'll have it for years and it looks great on paintwork as well! It's available from Serious Performance by mail order. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

I would use some jet seal 109 to seal your wheels once your done mate!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> I would use some jet seal 109 to seal your wheels once your done mate!


got a link matey? be interested in taking a look!!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

no link mate, however alot of guys I speak to recommend this its about 12 quid a bottle, you can put as many coats on as u like


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

do you know where i can get it from then?? lol


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> I would use some jet seal 109 to seal your wheels once your done mate!


FK1000P will outlast Jetseal 109 by a factor of 3 and looks better as well! 

Have a look on Detailing World if you have any doubts. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

dont have any doubts of what you say Alan however would rather takes someone word who deals with alloys for a living :!:

Unless thats what you do for a living Alan?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> dont have any doubts of what you say Alan however would rather takes someone word who deals with alloys for a living :!:
> 
> Unless thats what you do for a living Alan?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


is that what you do for a living then??


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys, CHILL! :wink:

Since when was giving the benefit of your experiences the cue to be shot down! [smiley=argue.gif]

You obviously don't think my advice is worthy so I'll say no more. :roll:

Alan W


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the best wheel cleaners I use on a daily basis is valet pro's bilberry wheel cleaner, it is non-acidic and wont damage the wheel surface but is a very good cleaner. To protect and seal the wheels you could use a variety of diffrent products, blackfire metal sealent is good, as is jetseal for the price. Both of these products I use to detail my clients cars with and can throughly recommend them.

The wheel cleaner is available from www.valetpro.co.uk and here is the link for jetseal 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/chemical- ... al-109.php


----------

